# Pokesona Help?



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

not sure if this is the place for this but whatever: i desire a pokesona (pokemon persona. doubt i have to explain that but again,whatever) but,just like with my fursonas i'm kinda stuck so.....

how do you figure one should go about designing their pokesona? i find it even harder than with a fursona because,unlike animals we don't actually KNOW a whole lot about pocket monsters outside of battle and what little the pokedex offers so it's nearly impossible to compare common traits. 

i also took the official pokemon type quiz (for the 20'th anniversary). it said i'm a poison type (#totallytoxic) but the only poison type i really like is arbok and i'm not 100% sure on that one.

so ya,any tips would be great.^^'


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

you can look down all the designs on bulbapedia, it gives visual info , and bios if you read it, sometimes they have pmd personality in the mystery dungeon games


however if i am still in character i have to insist it be an eeveelution


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

also, its possible to try and assing many pokemon designs to rl creatures, and then use that for info

what kind of character are you trying to make(unlikely to give advice untill morning but still)


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> you can look down all the designs on bulbapedia, it gives visual info , and bios if you read it, sometimes they have pmd personality in the mystery dungeon games
> 
> 
> however if i am still in character i have to insist it be an eeveelution


if you mean scrolling through pages,i've already done that for a few of them (including all pokedex entries) with not much luck.

if we're talking eeveelutions,though i've always liked espeon.XD


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> if you mean scrolling through pages,i've already done that for a few of them (including all pokedex entries) with not much luck.
> 
> if we're talking eeveelutions,though i've always liked espeon.XD


(the eeveelution thing is my character technically is trying to build an army of eevee and using eevee virus potions to transform people
its less a rl point of view thing)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

I must admit that for mine, Sabaku (a Sandslash), I extrapolated from the bio and movesets, worked with it from there (I figured a species that digs that much must be a construction worker), and then pulled from a bunch of the series' trivia from there (for instance, he's reluctant to drink normal water because it reminds him of a type weakness, but tolerates mineral water because that's what the Fresh Water item is in the games).

I'm still not sure I nailed his nature (Adamant) though...

It's hard for me to give advice on a thing like this because character ideas dance in my head way too readily....


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> also, its possible to try and assing many pokemon designs to rl creatures, and then use that for info
> 
> what kind of character are you trying to make(unlikely to give advice untill morning but still)


that's a possibility...but it also complicates things a bit more (like,sure mewoth are based on lucky cats but then you got one's like geodude who are rocks,gardevoir who are knights and hatterene who are murderous witches that will fuck you right up for being too damn loud). 

as for kind of character,i'm hoping for something that can be easily translatable from "feral" to pokemorph (aka: something that feels like it belongs in the pokemon world in one universe but can become more "human" in another. so personality but nothing too drastic as far as actual design).


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> (the eeveelution thing is my character technically is trying to build an army of eevee and using eevee virus potions to transform people
> its less a rl point of view thing)


(oh,i'm not going by that alone.XD)


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I must admit that for mine, Sabaku (a Sandslash), I extrapolated from the bio and movesets, worked with it from there (I figured a species that digs that much must be a construction worker), and then pulled from a bunch of the series' trivia from there (for instance, he's reluctant to drink normal water because it reminds him of a type weakness, but tolerates mineral water because that's what the Fresh Water item is in the games).
> 
> I'm still not sure I nailed his nature (Adamant) though...
> 
> It's hard for me to give advice on a thing like this because character ideas dance in my head way too readily....


ya,pokesonas are pretty hard when you're specifically looking for a pokemon that fits your personality rather than simply base it off of what pokemon you like best. we get so damn little about them outside of battle and half of all pokedex entries are more just it's natural abilities than shared traits.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> (oh,i'm not going by that alone.XD)


(thats why i said if i was in character)



QueenSekhmet said:


> that's a possibility...but it also complicates things a bit more (like,sure mewoth are based on lucky cats but then you got one's like geodude who are rocks,gardevoir who are knights and hatterene who are murderous witches that will fuck you right up for being too damn loud).
> 
> as for kind of character,i'm hoping for something that can be easily translatable from "feral" to pokemorph (aka: something that feels like it belongs in the pokemon world in one universe but can become more "human" in another. so personality but nothing too drastic as far as actual design).


are you looking ar something like the bipedal ones?


if you want a poison type, what about poipole(spelling) the ultra beast that ash caught in the show https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Poipole_(Pokémon)


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> (thats why i said if i was in character)
> 
> 
> are you looking ar something like the bipedal ones?
> ...


i'm not really picky as far as leg type.

i'm not DEADSET on poison (granted,having the official quiz tell as such adds a level of validity to it: most of all when it says it twice despite changing a single answer that was a toss up with the one from before. but IF i can find a pokemon that fits me better,despite not being poison type then that seems like it would hold up a bit more) 

i thought about pipple but it's one of those pokemon (or ultra beasts) where we're given almost nothing about it (in this case all we know is that it's popular in it's world and cackles while shooting off poison so i'm not sure.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm not really picky as far as leg type.
> 
> i'm not DEADSET on poison (granted,having the official quiz tell as such adds a level of validity to it: most of all when it says it twice despite changing a single answer that was a toss up with the one from before. but IF i can find a pokemon that fits me better,despite not being poison type then that seems like it would hold up a bit more)
> 
> i thought about pipple but it's one of those pokemon (or ultra beasts) where we're given almost nothing about it (in this case all we know is that it's popular in it's world and cackles while shooting off poison so i'm not sure.


poipole lived in a large colony, and the main character one was mostly frendly, even in it was on a mission, it was seeking light as that was rare in its world, and it was going to help their leader(its second form) who seemed to lead the group
it communicated with people indrectly by drawing things on walls using its poison
...
well this is just what i remember, and only applies to one, it seemed friendly in the show

https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Ash's_Naganadel (losely reminds me i never wafched the end of sun and moon)


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> poipole lived in a large colony, and the main character one was mostly frendly, even in it was on a mission, it was seeking light as that was rare in its world, and it was going to help their leader(its second form) who seemed to lead the group
> it communicated with people indrectly by drawing things on walls using its poison
> ...
> well this is just what i remember, and only applies to one, it seemed friendly in the show
> ...


so we can cross THAT off the list,then (i'm not exactly what one would call "friendly". crazy bitch: that's a much more fitting term for a psychopath like me).XD


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

(going to sleep soon,  but if you have other traits you would want to use to narrow the search it could help)


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> so we can cross THAT off the list,then (i'm not exactly what one would call "friendly". crazy bitch: that's a much more fitting term for a psychopath like me).XD


ok
(other comment)


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

looking through the pirmary team rocket pokemon

maybe 
Mawile, but i could be off track here​


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> (going to sleep soon,  but if you have other traits you would want to use to narrow the search it could help)


alright: don't dream about me TOO hard,now.>:3

as for traits,that's likely why this is so hard...i'm kind of a complicated person so it's hard to narrow it down to just few basic one's. 

that said,though if i had to make a list of a few i would go with dangerous,sexy,fancy,dominant bat shit insane,loyal but only to the select few i actually care about,VERY smart and prefer to be alone than be in any sort of crowd due to hating both people and noise.

not sure if any of that is of any help but there ya have it.XD


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

... has about 30 pokemon charaters so i do this all the time, but about 4% battery, so i will wait for morning and a full charge


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> looking through the pirmary team rocket pokemon
> 
> maybe
> Mawile, but i could be off track here​


not a bad possibility.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... has about 30 pokemon charaters so i do this all the time, but about 4% battery, so i will wait for morning and a full charge


fair enough. seen you at first light!>:.P


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2022)

(needs computer for looking at things)


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> (needs computer for looking at things)


gasp!


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> gasp!


that and today there are tons of people around me for some reason


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> that and today there are tons of people around me for some reason


CULL THE HERD!


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2022)

ok, a bit of open time

as i said yesterday,  mawile is a possiblity,  with these things as a guide


QueenSekhmet said:


> alright: don't dream about me TOO hard,now.>:3
> 
> as for traits,that's likely why this is so hard...i'm kind of a complicated person so it's hard to narrow it down to just few basic one's.
> 
> ...


i could throw down Sneasel, Persian(and other forms), Purrloin, and Salazzle ,  but they are unlikely to be loyal to a speific one

a Gothita in one of the shows seemed to be ruling their trainer in their attempt to get someone to traide their axew(a main character) to them,  but it falls apart with its later froms 
vulpix/ninetails are the basic kitsue (spelling) pokemon,  that may or may not work,  also a bit off target i think


Mareanie_ like mawile is one of team rockets pokemon,  and that can give them a different design then a main charaters pokemon,  this one is more defensive over the trainer she liked

however,  none of those seem super accurate,  even though most pokemon are intelligent enough to have specific induvial personalities 

my next guess is this is off topic,  but Primarina can probably fit a 'royal' like idea,  but ... not sure


Meowstic and line are also possible, but probably off topic


is this on target at all,  or am i missing the goal


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> CULL THE HERD!


was typing when you said that


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ok, a bit of open time
> 
> as i said yesterday,  mawile is a possiblity,  with these things as a guide
> 
> ...


i honestly wouldn't rule out persian since they are known for their cruelty as well as fanciness (or purrloin for that matter). 

gothita i wouldn't rule out either since it (and it's forms) can be interpreted different ways (for example: gothitelle are said to hate conflict but that doesn't mean they shy away from it and that's kind of supported by the fact that "A criminal who was shown his fate by a Gothitelle went missing that same day and was never seen again." can very easily mean a lot of things and honestly it sounds to me that a gothitelle made a dude off himself so that's pretty dark on it's own).

ninetales isn't totally off since they are known to be very vengeful and kitsune are known as shit stirers that sometimes take the form of sexy ladies.

i think we can rule out all water types since they kind of require the ability to be good in water and i'm super not.

meowstic might also fit but i'm wary of going with a cat since i don't want to be limited to that (but if nothing else fits better then i'll go for it).

all and all i'd like to try to pinpoint it as much as possible but it's tricky.>_<


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 26, 2022)

The other option you could do is a Ditto. A slime pokemon that can mimic other forms. So you could make it into whatever you want. 
Like you said you are not good in water. Ditto would just probably melt in water.
Then you can go down the dark path where your character slowly absorbs features of other pokemon.
Trying to make the perfect being.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 27, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> The other option you could do is a Ditto. A slime pokemon that can mimic other forms. So you could make it into whatever you want.
> Like you said you are not good in water. Ditto would just probably melt in water.
> Then you can go down the dark path where your character slowly absorbs features of other pokemon.
> Trying to make the perfect being.


i mean...it's a OPTION...but it also feels like a bit of a cop-out (like,"i can't choose so i'll just be ALL of them!")? i don't know,maybe that works for pokemon since pokemon are all made of infinity energy but i don't want to feel like i'm just taking the easy way out.

and yes,i'm taking this children's video game series for 10 year old's way too seriously.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 27, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i mean...it's a OPTION...but it also feels like a bit of a cop-out (like,"i can't choose so i'll just be ALL of them!")? i don't know,maybe that works for pokemon since pokemon are all made of infinity energy but i don't want to feel like i'm just taking the easy way out.
> 
> and yes,i'm taking this children's video game series for 10 year old's way too seriously.


Why does it feel like a cop out though? A blob that requires genetic material to turn into said forms.
So you could go down the absorption route instead of mimicing based on looks.
Then when you feel like you are unstable you could have limitations on what forms you could be.








To be honest it's your character in the end.
You could even have it where your character being a ditto believes it was another pokemon form.
That way you could make the excuse of making alterations to your sona to how you see fit.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 27, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Why does it feel like a cop out though? A blob that requires genetic material to turn into said forms.
> So you could go down the absorption route instead of mimicing based on looks.
> Then when you feel like you are unstable you could have limitations on what forms you could be.
> 
> ...


honesty,i've been kind of warming up to the idea. like,maybe the fact that i'm having such a hard time figuring it out is a hint in of itself that it's a ditto (not to mention my lack of personal identity but that's a whole other can of weedle) plus ditto are super versatile (not to mention offer a level of insurance for all future pokemon) and is easy enough to put into humanoid form. 


also i made a ditto slime girl. she will eat you,steal your form and replace you.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2022)

zoura could also be the "all of them"


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

ben909 said:


> zoura could also be the "all of them"


this is true. but zoura are known to be timid/cowardly while it's evolved form is a master of illusions (and both only transform to trick people and avoid danger).

that said,their HISUIAN counterparts (sad as they may be) are known to be giant balls of hate and will basically murder you on sight.XD


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> this is true. but zoura are known to be timid/cowardly while it's evolved form is a master of illusions (and both only transform to trick people and avoid danger).
> 
> that said,their HISUIAN counterparts (sad as they may be) are known to be giant balls of hate and will basically murder you on sight.XD


that place seemed so mean after their info...


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

ben909 said:


> that place seemed so mean after their info...


you're telling me. like,why would you advertise the game by telling us that we have to beat up and catch the vengeful souls of dead foxes? 

on the plus side,though the fact that they don't exist in that form in modern day means that not only did humans stop being dicks to them but the one's that already died had all found rest in some way (likely thanks to you).


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 30, 2022)

So I took a shot at the zoroark. What'ya think?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 30, 2022)

i was also thinking again about persian:

"Although its fur has many admirers, it is tough to raise as a pet because of its fickle meanness."

"The gem in its forehead glows on its own! It walks with all the grace and elegance of a proud queen."

"Many adore it for its sophisticated air. However, it will lash out and scratch for little reason."

"Behind its lithe, elegant appearance lies a barbaric side. It will tear apart its prey on a mere whim."

"Has a vicious temperament. Beware if it raises its tail straight up. It is a signal that it is about to pounce and bite."

"Getting this prideful Pokémon to warm up to you takes a lot of effort, and it will claw at you the moment it gets annoyed."

a lot of the pokedex entries are honestly pretty spot on with how much of a bitch i can be so i think persian might be a good match.XD


----------

